# Mornington Peninsula Brewery



## Mercs Own (2/4/10)

Any one got any news on this set up?


----------



## Screwtop (2/4/10)

Merc,

Saw this on BeerMe

Mornington Peninsula Brewery
Pig & Whistle Tavern
365 Purves Road
Main Ridge 3928
Telephone: +61 (03) 5989 6130

Some Choice Beer Names: Big Pig Amber Ale, Left Knacker, Pigs Arse, Pigs Twatter, Right Knacker, Split Knacker, Swollen Knacker

:lol:


----------



## BrenosBrews (2/4/10)

Screwtop said:


> Merc,
> 
> Saw this on BeerMe
> 
> ...



Nice venue but pretty average beer.


----------



## Mercs Own (2/4/10)

BrenosBrews said:


> Nice venue but pretty average beer.



So is it a pig and whistle pub?


----------



## BrenosBrews (2/4/10)

Mercs Own said:


> So is it a pig and whistle pub?



Not the same as the ones in Queensland, I think the same name is just coincidence.


----------



## wessmith (2/4/10)

Hi Paul,

Stay tuned - very early days and will let you know when the owners are ready to announce.

Cheers,

Wes


----------



## Mercs Own (2/4/10)

wessmith said:


> Hi Paul,
> 
> Stay tuned - very early days and will let you know when the owners are ready to announce.
> 
> ...



C'mon Wes, it is down my neck of the woods - and I have heard they are about to launch or at the very least have a beer out for sample in the next few weeks??


----------



## HoppingMad (25/8/10)

The little birdies are telling me it's a WA brewer that's behind this one.

Should be interesting.

Hopper.


----------



## bum (25/8/10)

http://www.aussiehomebrewer.com/forum/inde...showtopic=46852

This one?


----------



## BrenosBrews (25/8/10)

HoppingMad said:


> The little birdies are telling me it's a WA brewer that's behind this one.
> 
> Should be interesting.
> 
> Hopper.



Colonial plans to/wants to/is trying to build a brewery in Cape Schank. This is a different operation.


----------



## razz (5/9/10)

I drove past Mornington Brewery yesterday and they have put up their "Mornington Brewery" sign, must be getting close to opening?


----------



## Mercs Own (1/10/10)

Openning today at 3pm!!!

3 beers on tap - wit, pale and english bitter I think.

I will be there later this afternoon to have a sample - apparently the pizza oven will be fired up also.

web site - http://www.mpbrew.com.au/


----------



## Duff (1/10/10)

Nice, actually almost right behind our company's HQ in Fuji Crescent. Will be there the week after next, look forward to trying a couple.

Cheers.


----------



## Jazman (1/10/10)

bugger was past there on the mon 27 only pig and whistle was there i know i was close to the opening was in a rush to see more stuff on the pen so i had to what till i got to warrnabool to try a micro


----------



## Mercs Own (2/10/10)

I popped in for a taste of their beers yesterday and will say I was pretty impressed. I expected good beers as Andrew is a good brewer but what I was impressed with was the fact that three beers on offer were the very first beers they brewed on the system - no trial brews no small batches just get in there brew a beer and serve it at the openning!! So well done guys.

The American Style Pale was really good - finishing a little on the dry and bitter side but I like the gentle hop character up front and the malt character on the palate.
The Wit I thought was the most out of balance of the beers - very cloudy with lots of corriander giving the beer a bit of a peppery bite. It also has some cummin in there which I quite like for it's earthiness but the beer needed a little more sweetnes to balance it out - perhaps a little more of the curuco peel to give it the fruit sweetness it needs to come up to the spice level.
The Brown Ale I quite like although I generaly do not like brown ale. It didnt match up to the blurb written for it as I thought it lacked the caramel and raisin tones they say it has and it also had too much of a chocolate note on the nose and a little in the palate. All that said - it may not be "to Style" but it is a very enjoyable beer and a very drinkable one.

Matt Bebe the owner told me he is very happy with the beers and said they feel they are around 85 - 90% there. I cant wait until they hit the 100% mark as the beers are good already so with a bit of tweaking and balancing I reackon they will be great!!

I must say the pizzas coming out of the wood/gas fired oven looked great. Simple toppings just right as an accompaniment to the beers.

All in all I reackon the place is going to do well especially if the numbers of people turning up to try the beers are any indication of how popular the place will be.

Congrats MPB and congrats to Matt, Andrew and all the shareholders!


----------



## Wolfy (2/10/10)

Mercs Own said:


> ... three beers on offer were the very first beers they brewed on the system - no trial brews no small batches just get in there brew a beer and serve it at the openning!
> ...
> Matt Bebe the owner told me he is very happy with the beers and said they feel they are around 85 - 90% there. I cant wait until they hit the 100% mark as the beers are good already so with a bit of tweaking and balancing I reackon they will be great!!


Obviously the approach works for them (and I have no experience with that kind of thing) however I'd have thought that one would try to get the product as close to 100% before opening and to always try to present the best beer they can right from the start. I'm not sure I'm that 'inspired' to want to visit until they have at least a few batches down and have things working out as well as they obviously expect to in the future.


----------



## Mercs Own (3/10/10)

Wolfy said:


> Obviously the approach works for them (and I have no experience with that kind of thing) however I'd have thought that one would try to get the product as close to 100% before opening and to always try to present the best beer they can right from the start. I'm not sure I'm that 'inspired' to want to visit until they have at least a few batches down and have things working out as well as they obviously expect to in the future.



I guess on a commercial level doing an 800 litre trial batch (that is the minimum the brew house will do) and throwing it away if it is not 100% or even 90% gets very costly and also begs the question - when is a beer 100% when do you not want to tinker with the beer, the recipe, the ingredients?? When is the beer good enough to serve/drink? The beers I had on Friday were certainly good enough and worthy to serve and for me to part with my dollars.

I am sorry my post has left you feeling less than inspired to go to the brewery and try the beers - I for one cant wait to get back there - part of what gives the micro brewery/local brewery its character is as a patron growing with it, helping to nurture it through support and feed back when asked - going on the journey in partnership with the brewery, the brewer and the staff. If you dont want to be there from the beginning then that is up to you but also I think you are missing out on a unique opportunity also.

That said let me be clear about MPB, I have been to many long running brew pubs with plenty of brewing experience that were serving beer that would at best rate 50% of the quality of the beers I had on Friday. Their beer is good , many breweries and brewers struggle over a period of time to get that last 5 or 10% that makes their beer great. These guys are on their way - do yourself a favour and get inspired enough to give them a go now.

cheers


----------



## Wolfy (3/10/10)

Mercs Own said:


> I guess on a commercial level doing an 800 litre trial batch (that is the minimum the brew house will do) and throwing it away if it is not 100% or even 90% gets very costly and also begs the question - when is a beer 100% when do you not want to tinker with the beer, the recipe, the ingredients?? When is the beer good enough to serve/drink? The beers I had on Friday were certainly good enough and worthy to serve and for me to part with my dollars.
> 
> I am sorry my post has left you feeling less than inspired to go to the brewery and try the beers ...


It was as much an open question about the logic as anything else, and as I said I have no experience in that regard.
Of course you are right about not wanting to throw away a batch that is 'pretty good', but at the same time opens the possibility that the initial feedback will not be exceptional and hence it may impact repeat/new business. Either that or their business model is not targeted toward the kind of beer drinkers found on AHB - who can be quite vocal and blunt if they find something they don't like times. 

I'm sure we'll be driving past sometime in the near future so pending permission from SWMBO we'll stop and have a look/drink, but it would be nice to know that what we get served is the best it can be (which under the circumstances is what we'd get).


----------



## Hargie (3/10/10)

...I am lucky enough to have Andrew Gow as a bloody good mate of mine, and one thing i can tell you is that his committment to his beers is faultless, he is , like all top brewers , amateur or pro, on an endless quest for a better beer...that will undoubtedly continue at MPB....I've met his boss Matt and these guys are in it for the long haul...we here at Stone & Wood are on that same endless quest...our own challenge now is to keep up with the demand for our beer, which is a pleasing problem to have...all the while with our eyes on the prize which is to make the best beer we possibly can day after day...

...it's most likely impossible to start with perfection in any field of endeavour anywhere...otherwise, how the hell do you improve...???

...And spare a thought for AG folks, after the Saints going down yesterday, he'll have had a great day followed by a fairly crappy one...

Cheers 
Scott


----------



## HoppingMad (3/10/10)

BrenosBrews said:


> Colonial plans to/wants to/is trying to build a brewery in Cape Schank. This is a different operation.



Your research is sound - didn't know it was at Cape Schank. 

By all reports Colonial brews a nice drop - and quite hard to find in Victoria. A handful of places sell it, but never had a chance to give it a go.

Hopper.


----------



## Mercs Own (7/10/10)

Popped in to the brewery this arvo with the wife to try the fourth brew being made at MPB - a Porter, which was launched today.

I was talking to Andrew Gow (the brewer) about the porter and loved how he put it when I asked him where he thought the Porter was on the 1 - 100% scale. He said "this is the beer that shows people what I can do." I would say he is pretty proud of this one and I would also say that this one is rated at 100%!! It is certainly the best and most balanced beer of the four they now have on tap. It has a very smooth, creamy mouth feel, a lovely chocolate character giving way to subtle coffee and finishes very clean but with a slight fruit/hop character that lingers. 

I was with my wife so I wasnt paying as much attention to the beer as I would normally so I cant say more other than the fact it is certainly a beer worthy to inspire a following. I only had the one sadly as I was driving at it comes in at 6% - not that you would know as the beer was so smooth and had no heat on the palate. IN short lovely!

Good to talk to Andrew about what and where he is doing/taking the other beers to make them closer to his vision - as I said previously it is exciting to be at the begining of something to watch how it grows and progresses. We all have vision when we start out but it takes time and experience to actually fullfil that vision. 

I also has some of their pizza and am happy to report it was bloody good.

If you can - do yourself a favour.

edit: forgot to mention the Wife loved all the beers (although she didnt try the Brown) and loved the pizza - looks like I am going to have to work harder on my pizzas!


----------



## Mercs Own (14/10/10)

Dropped into the brewery today for a quick ale before picking my daughter up from work - had the Pale and I have to say with a little bit of age on it it is drinking really well!! Better than when I first had it a couple of weeks ago.

I also tried the next incarnation of Andrews search for the perfect Brown - and whilst it is still missing the 'Brown' mark by ten or so percent I actually prefered it to his first version. It is quite different but more to style than the first version.

I am loving watching the beers change and develop lso loving talking to the locals about what they reckon - and so far it is all good!


----------



## haysie (14/10/10)

Are they pulling all them wine sipping, calamari sucking, pompous locals that inhabit certain and many parts of the peninsula? Or is it a middleclass welcome place without a parking meter out the front?
If the latter, I cant wait to touch base and check it out but the only reference thus far is Fuji Cres?


----------



## Kai (14/10/10)

Wolfy said:


> Obviously the approach works for them (and I have no experience with that kind of thing) however I'd have thought that one would try to get the product as close to 100% before opening and to always try to present the best beer they can right from the start. I'm not sure I'm that 'inspired' to want to visit until they have at least a few batches down and have things working out as well as they obviously expect to in the future.



I think 85-90% there could be considered hitting 100% for your opening batches.


----------



## fcmcg (14/10/10)

haysie said:


> Are they pulling all them wine sipping, calamari sucking, pompous locals that inhabit certain and many parts of the peninsula? Or is it a middleclass welcome place without a parking meter out the front?
> If the latter, I cant wait to touch base and check it out but the only reference thus far is Fuji Cres?


Here ya go , 
Bloke....
Mornington Peninsula Brewery
72 Watt Road
Mornington VIC 3931
Brewery: (03) 5976 3663

Westgate are doing a bus trip down there in Nov....we now have access to a 40 seat coach...$15 for non-westgate members...$5 for westgate members...details will follow in great detail...doing true south , red hill and mornington peninsula...all on a Sunday...did hear a rumour there could also be beer on the bus....


----------



## razz (14/10/10)

haysie said:


> Are they pulling all them wine sipping, calamari sucking, pompous locals that inhabit certain and many parts of the peninsula? Or is it a middleclass welcome place without a parking meter out the front?
> If the latter, I cant wait to touch base and check it out but the only reference thus far is Fuji Cres?


 
Wait until you see this place haysie, it's like pulling up outside Pete's place in Boronia. Nothing pretentious about it at all!
As for the clientel, I'm tipping it will take a dive on saturday when a mate and I roll up. :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## haysie (14/10/10)

pick me up Ferg, 



I love calamari.......


then pick Tails up



:kooi:


----------



## mxd (14/10/10)

fergthebrewer said:


> Here ya go ,
> .did hear a rumour there could also be beer on the bus....



mmm. bus trip,
the beer on the bus goes down and down and down .......


----------



## Mercs Own (14/10/10)

haysie said:


> Are they pulling all them wine sipping, calamari sucking, pompous locals that inhabit certain and many parts of the peninsula? Or is it a middleclass welcome place without a parking meter out the front?
> If the latter, I cant wait to touch base and check it out but the only reference thus far is Fuji Cres?



Well they are pulling people of my caliber which says something....I am not quite sure what though? Hey I am looking forward to the bus turning up - let me know when and I will be there for a bit of a drink and a chat although you may not want to mix with me as I am of that caliber!

ps parking is free out on the dirt kerb next to the second hand car yard with the guard dogs - do not feed them as they will eat your hand!


----------



## haysie (14/10/10)

Your reviews of the beer were better :icon_cheers:


----------



## Mercs Own (15/10/10)

Ta :wub:


----------



## kenlock (15/10/10)

Got workmates hooked on expansion of beer palate.  So, as a farewell for one of our colleagues we will be hitting MPB this friday @ ~6pm!

Looking forward to trying the beers and pizza, and a great night with about 20 souls.  

Cheers Ken


----------



## fcmcg (15/10/10)

haysie said:


> pick me up Ferg,
> View attachment 41432


Shit Haysie...it was you that found me after the pies won the cup.....he he he
Ferg


----------



## razz (3/11/10)

SMS from the brewery today says that their latest specialty is now on tap. Hefeweizen, although that means the Porter is no more......or is it? A little birdy, at the brewery, told me they are keeping two kegs for twelve months.


----------



## Mercs Own (6/11/10)

razz said:


> SMS from the brewery today says that their latest specialty is now on tap. Hefeweizen, although that means the Porter is no more......or is it? A little birdy, at the brewery, told me they are keeping two kegs for twelve months.



I will be down there in an hour for a sample!!


----------



## prongs_386 (7/11/10)

BrenosBrews said:


> Nice venue but pretty average beer.



I visited today and is say I have to agree. Only had the ipa and draught.(only two I could see on tap). But they were both fairly bland. I'd rather drink a nice homebrew.


----------



## BrenosBrews (10/11/10)

Prongs said:


> I visited today and is say I have to agree. Only had the ipa and draught.(only two I could see on tap). But they were both fairly bland. I'd rather drink a nice homebrew.



Your talking about Wig & Pen yeah? Mornington don't have an IPA and they sure as hell don't have a "draught".

Had the MP Porter last night at The Local, very nice Porter. Much better than the Tassie showcase beers...


----------



## prongs_386 (10/11/10)

BrenosBrews said:


> Your talking about Wig & Pen yeah? Mornington don't have an IPA and they sure as hell don't have a "draught".
> 
> Had the MP Porter last night at The Local, very nice Porter. Much better than the Tassie showcase beers...



Hmm I'm not sure now..
Pigs ass was labeled as an ipa and pigs twatter was labelled as a draught.


----------



## Stagger (10/11/10)

Prongs said:


> Hmm I'm not sure now..
> Pigs ass was labeled as an ipa and pigs twatter was labelled as a draught.




Not the Wig & Pen they have 14 beers on tap, the IPA is hand pumped


----------



## BrenosBrews (10/11/10)

Prongs said:


> Hmm I'm not sure now..
> Pigs ass was labeled as an ipa and pigs twatter was labelled as a draught.






Stagger said:


> Not the Wig & Pen they have 14 beers on tap, the IPA is hand pumped



Ah shit, posting too hungover/not awake. Got Wig, Pig, Pen all mixed up. Meant to post Pig & Whistle not Wig & Pen.

Pig & Whistle have there beers named crap like pigs ass, pigs twatter. So yeah, it was what I though.

Morning Peninsula have standard names; Porter, Hefeweizen etc. and so far so good! I'll get down that way soon I hope.


----------



## Duff (10/11/10)

2 days to go. Will be there Friday afternoon for a couple.


----------



## brendo (15/1/11)

Down in Mornington visiting a friend who just had a bub and managed to convince the Missus that it would be a good idea to call in. 

Glad I did - AG was brewing (haven't seen him since the old Goat days) and had a good chat. Tasted the upcoming IPA from the tank - kick arse beer!!

Sampled what was available on tap - thought that the porter was outstanding and the pick of the bunch. 

Will definitely be dropping in again next time I am out this way. 

Brendo


----------



## bum (12/2/11)

Managed to get down to the brewery tonight. Man, do they need a carpark or what?

I've heard only good things (on average) but I was still pretty surprised at the quality of the beers. Loved the brown ale, the porter was very nice and, while it wasn't genuinely amazing, the AIPA shot right into my top 5 local AIPAs, Didn't enjoy the wit (but I never do so it could be great) and the kolsch was ordinary but I'll not hold it against them as I think it was the sorachi ace that rubbed me the wrong way. Pizzas were okay but I kinda don't like ordering a 4 cheese pizza and it coming out tasting like a cheese toastie (aka - put some bloody toppings on!).

I'll be rounding up some mates who like decent beers and heading back soon.

[EDIT: typographical error]


----------



## haysie (27/2/11)

Got down to the MPB for my first visit today. Impressed, the pizzas were good, the beer was good, the band was good. Most importantly it was affordable $12 for a smallish handmade pizza using the witbier for the dough. $10 for a paddle of 4 beers... mine were Witbier-Delicous, Pale Ale-Good-Very Good Saison- The only one i didnt like, too cloudy not enough carbonation and no real distintive saison charatiristics, Brown Ale-As described, toffee and raisens on the nose then a very subtle chocolate caramel on the palate/Great beer.
Ventured forthwith and had a schooner size IPA for the good price of $7, this didnt let the side down, it was a top drop with no audasious use of hops but swirling and holding on the palate they were there in vast numbers.

All in all a real good place! Environment was bluesy and boozy, a bit off the beaten track but the place was full and the prices quite reasonable. :icon_cheers: 

Biggups to Mornington Peninsula Brewery Crew.


----------



## razz (25/3/11)

Just heading off to the MP brewery for a few ales and a pizza with the wife and some friends. Can't wait to try the saison and more of the yummy IPA. They will be releasing the ales in bottles in a few weeks time, currently bottle conditioning the first batch.


----------



## DU99 (25/3/11)

the pizza and brew is good the band is good too..


----------



## chrisso81 (29/5/11)

Enjoyed a boozy afternoon there today, the band was great, the pizza was great, the beer was even better. Started with the paddle and ended up finishing the afternoon with a few pints of their Pale Ale and IPA. Can't believe I hadn't heard of the place before joining the AHB forums. Will definitely be going back, the missus loved the Pale, which is a bonus, but she can be the driver from now on!


----------



## haysie (29/5/11)

chrisso81 said:


> Enjoyed a boozy afternoon there today, the band was great, the pizza was great, the beer was even better. Started with the paddle and ended up finishing the afternoon with a few pints of their Pale Ale and IPA. Can't believe I hadn't heard of the place before joining the AHB forums. Will definitely be going back, the missus loved the Pale, which is a bonus, but she can be the driver from now on!



Yeah agree a good place, the singer of the band wasnt the bloke with the funny shoes was it? She hated him...


----------



## chrisso81 (29/5/11)

Not sure about the shoes, I was up top, however, I did like the guy in the black trenchcoats small guitar/ukele type thingy. Not sure if it was the heat collecting up under the roof but I got pretty toasted, pretty quick!


----------



## Mercs Own (3/6/11)

I have to say I am really quite annoyed by the quality of the beer at the MPB at the moment and the variety! I live close to the brewery but not close enough to walk - well I could walk but it would be at least an hour and a half and I am sure I will bite the bullet and do it. I try and get in once a week just to keep an eye on what is going on, how they are progressing and of course check the quality of the beers and the service. I chat to AG about the beers, what he has been doing, give him bits of advice and an idea or two which he politely but firmly ignores (and for good reason). I chat to Matt about business and all things chili - did you know Matt is a real chili head as are the boys behind the bar - so if you have some real hot stuff - the hotter the better - take it down for him he loves it!!

Anyway back to my annoyance - They have too many bloody beers on tap and they are all too bloody good! Because I have to drive - I do have a wife and a daughter at driving age whom I have talked in to coming down once or twice but they get some what tired of me talking all things beer, brewing and food, go figure it is a brewery! So I have to drive myself down there which means ONE beer!!!Not only one but the porter and the IPA are out (apparently they are delicious) cos even a small one could tip you over the limit! I mean come on one beer....i do get around this by begging for tastings of the others just as a quality assurance test and I have been one of their first customers so I figure (they beg to differ) that my palate is in tune with their beers.

So I figure there are two things they could do to hellp me out with my problem

1: brew some bad beers then I wont feel like I am missing out
2: just brew one beer then I will be happy with just having the one

If you guys could see your way in doing this for me I will no longer feel annoyed by the brewery.

And dont even get me started on the pizza's - I mean I ordered a four cheese pizza and it came with four bloody toppings!!!

Cheers :icon_cheers:


----------



## Supra-Jim (3/6/11)

Can you ride a bike Merc?

Cheers SJ


----------



## humulus (3/6/11)

Hey Merc time to get the old pushie out!!!!!!! :icon_cheers:


----------



## Mercs Own (3/6/11)

Yes I have been considering getting pushie out.....but that could be very very dangerous because then I would have one of everything and one for the road and no doubt get lost on the way home or worse!


----------



## humulus (3/6/11)

Mercs Own said:


> Yes I have been considering getting pushie out.....but that could be very very dangerous because then I would have one of everything and one for the road and no doubt get lost on the way home or worse!


What an adventure!!,thats a new TV series all by itself!


----------



## Leigh (3/6/11)

You can still lose your car license riding a pushie drunk...

But agree wholeheartedly with your post Merc, MPB make far too many good beers and having to drive means you can't taste 'em all...

An alternative is to bottle em I suppose


----------



## Supra-Jim (3/6/11)

Maybe someone needs to suggest they start to stock/supply growlers? 

That way you drive down, grab 2ltrs of each beer (and maybe 1 cheeky pot while you wait), a takeaway pizza or two and have a very nice session back at home.

Cheers SJ


----------



## bum (3/6/11)

Mercs Own said:


> And dont even get me started on the pizza's - I mean I ordered a four cheese pizza and it came with four bloody toppings!!


Pig's arse. Those pizzas are boring as. Pretty dusty too.


----------



## bum (3/6/11)

Ah, I get it now. It's all a ploy to sell more beer.


----------



## Mercs Own (3/6/11)

The pizza's at $12 do the job they are designed for - an accompaniment to a few beers while at the brewery. How ever I am sure they will take your critique Bum into account as they are presently considering a winter menu change.

They have begun bottling I think four of their standards - Pale, Wit, Porter and one more I cannot remember because I can never bloody have a glass of it and they are also looking at doing Growlers soonish.

So really I have nothing to complain about .....except I would like to go down for more then one!


----------



## bum (3/6/11)

Yeah, I'm not complaining about the price. $12 when there's not really any competition can't be sneezed at but I can take or leave the food, to be honest. I'm there for the beer and that's more than good enough to bring me back. However, a bit of a shake-up on the menu might keep my SWMBO a bit more interested when we go. Watching me sink pint after pint grows tiresome apparently (unthinkable though this idea is to me).


----------



## Mercs Own (3/6/11)

bum said:


> Yeah, I'm not complaining about the price. $12 when there's not really any competition can't be sneezed at but I can take or leave the food, to be honest. I'm there for the beer and that's more than good enough to bring me back. However, a bit of a shake-up on the menu might keep my SWMBO a bit more interested when we go. Watching me sink pint after pint grows tiresome apparently (unthinkable though this idea is to me).



Thats a good woman who will sit there and watch you knock back pints - my woman has watched me knock back a middie and then made me go home and cook dinner! Actually truth be told one time she came down and had a beer I did manage two pints.


----------



## Hargie (3/6/11)

...Andrew Gow...fantastic brewer, sensational human being....


----------



## Mercs Own (4/6/11)

Hargie said:


> ...Andrew Gow...fantastic brewer, sensational human being....



I can only assume that being you posted this at near enough to 11pm you were drunk and will now be regretting those words? Or perhaps you have come from the brewery where you tried each and every beer and Andrew even shouted you one - lucky bugger!


----------



## mxd (4/6/11)

mmm, I think I need to get the wife to drop me off there whilst she and the kids head over to the outlaws in Mt Eliza.


----------



## Hargie (4/6/11)

Mercs Own said:


> I can only assume that being you posted this at near enough to 11pm you were drunk and will now be regretting those words? Or perhaps you have come from the brewery where you tried each and every beer and Andrew even shouted you one - lucky bugger!





...Yeah, you're right Mercs.....had half the S&W team at the JL last nite sampling a few...if you're ever up this way etc,etc... 

....anyway, what i meant to say was..."Andrew Gow....fantastic Brewer....total shithead"....

...however he is a bloody good mate and its great to see him really hitting his straps at MPB...next time you see him tell him greetings from the JL...


cheers
Scott


----------



## Mercs Own (4/6/11)

Hargie said:


> ...Yeah, you're right Mercs.....had half the S&W team at the JL last nite sampling a few...if you're ever up this way etc,etc...
> 
> ....anyway, what i meant to say was..."Andrew Gow....fantastic Brewer....total shithead"....
> 
> ...



For better or for worse he will be reading this thread!

I will be poping in for my one beer today so I will remind him if he hasnt already read it.


----------



## Hargie (4/6/11)

....in that case...hey AG !!....get back up here and i'll shout the first beer at the Rails....are the Saints playing the Gold Coast up here anytime this season...???


----------



## Bizier (4/6/11)

Big props to AG. I am looking forward to tasting the beer when I get down there.


----------



## DU99 (4/6/11)

whenever i am the area i pop in for a beer and something to eat


----------



## fcmcg (4/6/11)

DU99 said:


> whenever i am the area i pop in for a beer and something to eat


Which beer is your favorite , DU ? Lol


----------



## DU99 (4/6/11)

long as cold as wet..and dark


----------



## haysie (4/6/11)

DU99 said:


> long as cold as wet..and dark


women like that you should leave alone and visit the Mornington Peninsula Brewery.


----------



## Mclovin (4/6/11)

Good beers, pizzza needs some work! h34r:


----------



## haysie (4/6/11)

Mclovin said:


> Good beers, pizzza needs some work! h34r:


Good to reasonable beers but grouse pizzas check out Coldwater Creek.


----------



## Mercs Own (21/7/11)

New pizza menu on at the Mornington and Porter flowing through the Randle with a good dose of vanillla beans - very very nice.

New double fermenter installed and full and I have to say I had my one beer there today and caught up with the crew - the pale is drinking sensationally!!!

May be doing a bit of a book launch there August 24th - keep an ear out.


----------



## Mitternacht Brauer (21/7/11)

Hey Merc 

That is a great idea, Where ever did you come up with it?

I am over the moon with your choice of date. My eldest daughter goes to St Macs and I was shattered when they picked the brewery for a parents night out while we are in Fiji. Not to worry we will be back in time . 

MB


----------



## Mercs Own (22/7/11)

Mitternacht Brauer said:


> Hey Merc
> 
> That is a great idea, Where ever did you come up with it?
> 
> ...



Yes it is a good idea.....thanks Matt! looks like a go for the 24th, good beer, small bites from the book will be presented and best of all there will be books available to buy at a discounted rate!

More on this later


----------



## DU99 (22/7/11)

Sound's like trip coming up...


----------



## needbeer (26/7/11)

Its great that MPB have extended their licensing hours, as it allows them to hold special events like this one.
They are now allowed to open on Tuesday and Wednesday nights, later on Sundays, and on Public Holidays. 
They won't be open all these hours every week, as Matt has a family that likes to see him occasionally, but at least now they have the opportunity to do events. 
You can leave your details to become an MPBrew Club member by leaving your details here and they will notify you of upcoming events, like new brews to try.


----------



## komodo (26/7/11)

Loving this brewery!
Head their quite a bit with mates. Handy for me coming from frankghanistan only 15 minutes up the road or a cheap cab fare if everyone is drinking.


----------



## Truman42 (23/8/11)

Went to the MPB a few weeks ago (The missus lives just around the corner) and was very impressed with all their beers. They currently have a specialty called The Tardis which is a dark ale with hints of franjelico. But their Pale Ale is bloody magnificent and easily my favourite beer. I also like the Nut Brown.
Its a pain that majestic Cellars in Mt Eliza is the only bottlo that sells it (I find myself detouring there on my way home a couple of nights a week so buy a 6 pack.) Although the owner their tells me shes going to be selling it at Tanti Bottlo soon too.

Its a great venue, just a shed with the brewing done at one end, the bar in the middle and table and chairs at the other end. Also some tables outside for that great summer Sunday session feel.
You can also walk upstairs to a balcony and look down over the brewery or lounge on comfortable couches. We went for one beer on our way home from shopping and stayed for four hours. Had a quattro pizza (Four cheeses) which was bloody fantastic. Or maybe that was the 5 beers I had before the pizza??








Ignore the date in the photo its an effect in the app I used on my iphone.


----------



## WarmBeer (24/11/11)

Can anybody confirm whether they sell 6 packs of their beer over the counter at the brewery itself?

Heading down the Peninsula for the weekend, and planning to drop in to the brewery on the way, but this man is not a camel.

The MPB IPA is drool-worthy :icon_drool2:


----------



## needbeer (24/11/11)

Yes WarmBeer.
You can get any of their bottled beer from the bar, in straight or mixed six-packs.
But there may be a beer or two you can only get on tap.


----------



## Muscovy_333 (24/11/11)

WarmBeer said:


> Can anybody confirm whether they sell 6 packs of their beer over the counter at the brewery itself?
> 
> Heading down the Peninsula for the weekend, and planning to drop in to the brewery on the way, but this man is not a camel.
> 
> The MPB IPA is drool-worthy :icon_drool2:




I'm pretty sure they do, but only by teh six pack. 
I'm going to suss out the Higgonbothom (winery ) Brewery soon in Dromana. I believe they are making some pretty good beers under the radar...tbc.
It's not far from Red Hill Brewery, so you could do the trifecta...


----------



## WarmBeer (24/11/11)

Muscovy said:


> I'm going to suss out the Higgonbothom (winery ) Brewery soon in Dromana. I believe they are making some pretty good beers under the radar...tbc.
> It's not far from Red Hill Brewery, so you could do the trifecta...


Yup, you are correct about Hix, I know the head brewer there. He makes a very good APA.

I'm sure the kids won't mind another _slight_ detour


----------



## Truman42 (24/11/11)

Muscovy said:


> It's not far from Red Hill Brewery, so you could do the trifecta...



Well worth doing the trifecta. They are all great breweries and serve great beer. The Redhill Brewery does an awesome ploughmans lunch.


----------



## komodo (24/11/11)

I love mornington brewery - the fact I can nearly roll on my balls home from there makes it especially nice. But I was dissapointed with the way they hosted a function I attended recently. Especially the manner in which they forced everyone out of the venue. 
Other than that its a great joint well worth a visit. Parking is substancially easier than redhill!


----------



## insane_rosenberg (24/11/11)

Tried their beer for the first time on the weekend.
Had the pale ale at Montalto restaurant. Came out ice cold with a glass straight from the freezer. Even at the wrong temp it was a great APA. So I asked the waitress to take one out of the fridge for me (15 mins before I needed it). She was happy to oblige.
Then when I was almost finished the second one a bloody midgie landed in it (can't blame him, I would have dived in too). So I asked the waitress for something to fish him out. Wouldn't have a bar of it, brought me a fresh one.
Finish dessert and the bill comes out. Only been charged for one of the three beers. Top beer at a top restaurant. Top night all round.


----------



## Truman42 (24/11/11)

Shane R said:


> Tried their beer for the first time on the weekend.
> Had the pale ale at Montalto restaurant. Came out ice cold with a glass straight from the freezer. Even at the wrong temp it was a great APA. So I asked the waitress to take one out of the fridge for me (15 mins before I needed it). She was happy to oblige.
> Then when I was almost finished the second one a bloody midgie landed in it (can't blame him, I would have dived in too). So I asked the waitress for something to fish him out. Wouldn't have a bar of it, brought me a fresh one.
> Finish dessert and the bill comes out. Only been charged for one of the three beers. Top beer at a top restaurant. Top night all round.



Mate you did well. Ive never seen MPB Pale Ale at any restuarant other than the brewery and The Grand hotel in Mornington.

Its sold at Majestic Cellars in Mt Eliza and at both Thirsty Camel bottlos on either side of the Nepean Hwy in Mornington. 

Called into majestic tonight and got myself 3 MPB nut brown ales and 3 pale ales and am enjoying them now.

If you want to try and brew it follow the Sticks and Stones recipe in the database. Although it tastes like they may use galaxy Ive been told they only use Citra and Amarillo by an overzealous barman at MPB.


----------



## Truman42 (24/11/11)

Komodo said:


> I love mornington brewery - the fact I can nearly roll on my balls home from there makes it especially nice. But I was dissapointed with the way they hosted a function I attended recently. Especially the manner in which they forced everyone out of the venue.
> Other than that its a great joint well worth a visit. Parking is substancially easier than redhill!



Id like to see you rolling on your balls up the Moorooduc..lol.

What function was that..The Strisselspat Pilsener release night? If so whats it like??

BTW Why doesn't that Bottlo next to KFC and the chemist there sell Redhill or MPB??

Do you get to the Baxter much Komodo? Great pub, great food, but their beer choice is very poor. They need to update their beer to match the ambiance of the place.


----------



## WarmBeer (24/11/11)

Truman said:


> Mate you did well. Ive never seen MPB Pale Ale at any restuarant other than the brewery and The Grand hotel in Mornington.
> 
> Its sold at Majestic Cellars in Mt Eliza and at both Thirsty Camel bottlos on either side of the Nepean Hwy in Mornington.
> 
> ...


Have these bottlo's got the IPA in stock at the moment? 

(Yes, I know, you're probably not an official employee of Thirsty Camel, and don't have ready access to their stock inventory system  )

Going to be passing by the brewery a little too early it turns out, they don't open til 3 pm. Don't they know, it's okay to drink once the sun gets over the yardarm? Slackers!


----------



## Truman42 (25/11/11)

WarmBeer said:


> Have these bottlo's got the IPA in stock at the moment?
> 
> (Yes, I know, you're probably not an official employee of Thirsty Camel, and don't have ready access to their stock inventory system  )
> 
> Going to be passing by the brewery a little too early it turns out, they don't open til 3 pm. Don't they know, it's okay to drink once the sun gets over the yardarm? Slackers!



Mate I didnt know that MPB had done an IPA, (missed your comment in your post above) I don't think Majestic have it yet and they would if it was sold in bottles. All I saw there last night was the Pale, the Brown and the Witbier.

But I will phone them today and see if they are getting it in.


----------



## Truman42 (25/11/11)

Apparently yes they do sell MPB IPA at Majestic. I just phoned them. Spewing I didn't see it there last night.


----------



## WarmBeer (25/11/11)

Truman said:


> Apparently yes they do sell MPB IPA at Majestic. I just phoned them. Spewing I didn't see it there last night.


Get some.

It's good, very good. I had one the other week, and followed it with one of the limited release Little Creatures Big Dipper. It blew the LC away.


----------



## Truman42 (25/11/11)

WarmBeer said:


> Get some.
> 
> It's good, very good. I had one the other week, and followed it with one of the limited release Little Creatures Big Dipper. It blew the LC away.



Where did you get the LC big dipper from?


----------



## WarmBeer (25/11/11)

Truman said:


> Where did you get the LC big dipper from?


Bought them from Local Taphouse bottle store.

But, honestly, save your money and go the MPB instead.


----------



## razz (25/11/11)

Today I'm taking my 2lt growler from Two Brothers over to MP brewing to get it filled with IPA.


----------



## komodo (25/11/11)

Truman said:


> Id like to see you rolling on your balls up the Moorooduc..lol.
> 
> What function was that..The Strisselspat Pilsener release night? If so whats it like??
> 
> ...



It was a private function for a mate of mines engagement. 3 couples there regularly go to MPB and love the place and there was 5 guys there (myself included) who are full mash brewers so we love MPB but that was a bit rough IMO. 

No idea never even been into that bottle-o to be honest. I do drive into that carpark regularly too as thats where we drop a 'U-ie' to take the dog to the leash free park at baxter sports fields pretty much every day. 

Been to the Baxter once and really wasnt that impressed by it. Supposedly it used to be much better according to my foreman who's lived in the baxter, pearcedale, somerville area for the past 40od years. I've not found a real good pub for a meal down our way as yet - which is a shame as I used to go to the 'Cardi' in beaconsfield all the time for a steak (although thats gone down hill recently too) It is a bit of a shame the local pubs arent show casing the beers from the local region a bit more. Most 'holiday' areas (and lets be honest the peninsula is regarded by most as a holiday area) do a lot of show casing of local produce but the peninsula doesnt seem to get that at all. There are pockets - ie red hill but over all ...


----------



## bum (6/4/12)

Got to the brewery for the first time in a while tonight.



bum said:


> Loved the brown ale


Not any more. Tastes like it has a squirt of Cottee's chocolate topping in it now. Truly repugnant. The White IPA was nice enough but nothing I'd be stoked on making. The saison was underwhelming to my palate (not had many saisons and enjoyed only half of them so this could easy be more me than them)



bum said:


> Pizzas were okay but I kinda don't like ordering a 4 cheese pizza and it coming out tasting like a cheese toastie (aka - put some bloody toppings on!).


I copped a teeny-tiny amount of heat for this statement originally and was also told they were going to change the pizzas a bit. Turns out there were changed - they do actually have something on top now but the bases are AWFUL. Mine came out like a pita pizza. Don't get me wrong, knocking up a pita pizza for lunch is pretty great sometimes but I sure as shit don't go out and pay money for one. They seem to be trying pretty hard to emulate a pretty obvious competitor and they are failing miserably.


----------



## needbeer (8/11/12)

billygoat said:


> Some blokes I work with are organising a bus trip to the peninsula with a stop at Mornington Peninsula Brewery. I see that the address is the same as the Pig and Whistle Tavern. Is the old tavern still there or has the brewery taken over the site?
> After reading this thread I see that the MPB got some good reviews for their beer, has any body visited lately and what was it like?
> Cheers



Just as well you asked, it's no where near the old Pig & Whistle. It's in the industrial area of Mornington. The address is 72 Watt Road, Mornington, VIC, 3931.
My write up of it and a link are here: http://rick.besserdin.com/?p=252


----------



## bum (8/11/12)

I recall reading a while back that a brewery was going to go into the old Pig and Whistle. I never heard if this eventuated but there _might_ be some other brewery there now?


----------

